# Gooden intends to be back this year



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Meanwhile, back in the physically unable to play department, Drew Gooden has been getting treatment on his planter fasciitis.



> Gooden said the treatments he underwent in Los Angeles broke down the scar tissue and helped speed up the healing process.
> 
> The foot was placed in a boot after the initial treatment, and about a month later Gooden had two more shock therapy sessions.
> 
> ...


he wants to be back in 2 weeks.

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/117775968.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Why bother coming back this year?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> Why bother coming back this year?


It's for tha tall important playoff push,. :whatever:


----------

